# April WRUW 2018



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lets start with Darwil Solar Chrono


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Does a 25 year old qualify??


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

TIMEX Diver for April Fools' Day.

I bought this one, as described, for its helium valve (valve to free the watch case from the helium gas which has penetrated after some time in the decompression chamber).

Wow, a helium valve on a Timex diver!

Well, that thing is really for changing the date. I didn't return it, because I've thought this is too funny …

Has and additional plastic strap for leaving it on under the shower.

Happy Easter!


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Timex quartz Red Ball diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13023993
> 
> 
> Does a 25 year old qualify??


Yes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> Lets start with Darwil Solar Chrono


THAT is a cool watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

It's April 1st so I'm wearing my Universally approved Geneve today. Still keeps very good time.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

AFC on AFD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Happy Easter everyone.

Today, I've gone all "international" with this 34.55mm Services. Assembled in Leicester, England, driven by a 1j Smiths cal. 512 made in Wales, and with what looks rather like an Antichoc 102 system from France. 

Many other national combinations were available with Services watches and no-one could ever have accused Frank Liquorish of insularity!

Regards.


----------



## RobW (Mar 28, 2010)

Stainless steel Rolex DateJust 16030.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

1941 Hamilton Winthrop









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## monax (Jul 12, 2017)

I hadn't been wearing it much for a couple months due to the movement being a bit finicky. I recently found the time to go through it and improve the situation. Changed a few parts in the setting mechanism, adjusted the hairspring, poised and trued the balance, and trued a couple wheels, along with cleaning everything up again. It's working pretty well now. The movement is similar (though not identical) to the one used in early (1930s) multiforts. Various parts are slightly different in dimensions (wheels, pallet fork, maybe something else). It's *just* enough so that finding spares is a huge pain 

Oh well.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

1948 Roamer made for Turler, MST 360 under the bonnet.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## date417 (Nov 15, 2017)

Beautiful watch and happy Easter.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

After posting in the wrong thread yesterday and looking a real April fool, I'll post in the correct one today









Just imagine getting this new in 1981, it must have been like glimpsing the future.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

32.7mm Majex today. Driven by a 15j Pierce 103 (SC), possibly by Minerva and with just the merest hint of early-onset "patina". 

Without a seconds hand, and probably from the 1950s, it's on a wear-for-today strap before being re-interred for another year.

Regards.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

1980s Pulsar today with a nice 'Mercedes' hour hand. Highest quality for the mass market. My father-in-law wore it every day to work for many years.

He was an engineer in the quality control section of a large company and would have never touched anything cheaply made or unreliable. He also he had a good feeling for the price-performance-ratio and common sense, concerning necessities and the technical functions on an instrument. For those people, such a Pulsar watch was the inevitable result.

Once a Hamilton company, it is now under the roof of Seiko (which might have had a similar opinion of their products). More than a »poor man's Seiko« for certain.

By the way, Pulsar were the first to come to the market with a fully electronic watch with LED (light emitting diodes = the red numbers) display.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Zodia-Chron today. Whenever I see the word "Hermetic", I think of Johnny Carson's "Carnac the Magnificent" skits. Ed McMahon would say something like 

" ... these envelopes have been hermetically sealed, and stored in a mayonnaise jar on Funk and Wagnall's porch ... "

but I digress ...


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

April eh? Still feels like winter.

Lip Galaxie by Rudi Meyer:


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

A rarity for me this easter holiday changing myself from my usual daily wearer, the very rare and very seldomly seen 1967 Revue Thommen diving chrono powered by a very well finished valjoux 23


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Day 69

Gruen










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Cal. 23M-B


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Had to try a Tevise, so I did. Arrived today. I like it.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve

*







_


----------



## monax (Jul 12, 2017)

bubba48 said:


> Cal. 23M-B


Never heard of Cal. 23M-B. What's the difference from Cal. 23MS?


----------



## monax (Jul 12, 2017)

Wore my Cyma today. I like my Mido a lot, but sometimes I prefer the profile of this watch. Although not a lot narrower (38mm, vs 40 for Mido), it's much thinner and lighter.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil Super Automatic, Felsa 4007


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

An outing for my only Longines today.
1960`s Flagship with the Longines 340 cal auto movement.

























It`s on it`s original bracelet (same design as used on Longines 1950`s top model Conquests) ..the bracelet seems to be rarer than the actual watch !


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

33.6mm Timex Electric today, with its 3j M40 movement. 

From 1969, and certainly doesn't look to have taken too much of a lickin' in the last half century.

Regards.


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Green Frog after Easter


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

West end watch co, Longines in disguise










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi all! Today it's a early 1950's Hamilton Illinois Topper, Model A. Under the hood is a ETA 1220, 17J. Holding it on my wrist is a period Speidel Scissors type band. 
These seem to be unappreciated by both the Hamilton and Illinois camps so usually can be picked up way under value. At least in my opinion. Sorry for the twisted picture. Don't strain your necks.


----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

Leijona Caravelle with a Super-compressor -case.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

UG Polerouter cal. 1-69 (late sixties).


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Day 70

Calvert ETA 1080. The one with the radium question.










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Deleted. Wrong forum.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Not to be too critical here, but is this actually a vintage piece?



kurt1962 said:


> Enjoying my new ceronometer and amazed at the quality of this funky Tevise Chinese automatic. I will buy a few more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Le Jour Chronograph today!


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

fiskadoro said:


> Not to be too critical here, but is this actually a vintage piece?


Oh! In my excitement, I jumped the the track. No, it's not. Thanks. Deleting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

kurt1962 said:


> Oh! In my excitement, I jumped the the track. No, it's not. Thanks. Deleting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, it's cool. We do like our modern watches too (and you'll see a few of us regulars here sneak in one or two now and again) but I think your pic might be more appreciated in the Chinese watch forum!


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

fiskadoro said:


> OK, it's cool. We do like our modern watches too (and you'll see a few of us regulars here sneak in one or two now and again) but I think your pic might be more appreciated in the Chinese watch forum!


I agree. It really is astonishing for $22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

kurt1962 said:


> I agree. It really is astonishing for $22


Buy 'em now before the trade war hits. ;-)


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

badbackdan said:


> Buy 'em now before the trade war hits. ;-)


(Laughing) you are so relevant! The price shot up to an ungodly sum of $39 during those news reports! It's back on a "flash sale" again for $22.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Speedmaster today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Mezzly said:


> Speedmaster today
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

busmatt said:


> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Thanks, your memomaster is awesome too!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_1962 Bulova Wrist Alarm





Alarm wrks perfectly. Now just gotta find the right pair of shoes.

_


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Mezzly said:


> Thanks, your memomaster is awesome too!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's one of my favourites, I picked it up for a song just before the prices went silly.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

srry


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Staying with the Timex(-ish) theme for another day, comes this 35mm Mardor, I suppose a "French Timex" by way of the brand's association with Kelton.

From around the early 1960s and powered by, I think, a jewel-free M22 possibly made in Dundee, Scotland. 

Regards.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

1957 early Enicar Sherpa Super compressor with turtle lugs today. Sherpa on the dial Sherpas on the back.
Text book case back ' badge of honour ' scratch of previous owners frustrations attempting to remove the bayonet release back with a screw driver ? 
Enicar Chronometer accredited cal AR 1010.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Timex today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Vintage Waltham diver


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

1918 Sterling Silver WWI Elgin Admiral Evans Trench Watch with an OFFSET CROWN.

These are REAL hard to come by with an offset crown!


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Day 71

Citizen 7600. 4-760051Y. 10731522

Clean lines with no extra info anywhere on the outside. Almost like they were just wanting to keep it simple. They put in a good 26 jewel auto running at 28,800 in a stainless case. Simple dial and hands. Called it done.



















I am starting to get low on my vintage watches to wear. I may mix in a few modern ones if my fellow vintage enthusiasts are good with it.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hanhart today. Went to the Planes of Fame Air Museum out in Chino, Ca. over the weekend and got inspired.
Fabulous place, if you like old aircraft they have quite a display, and lots of them still fly.
I'd recommend it if you're in the area.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

UG Uni-Compax cal. 285 (late forties / early fifties).


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Morning gentleman. __Another _







_1 !

__Omega 168.0065 _


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Morning gentleman. __Another _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, perhaps the most classic design of all time, imo. Mine says hi!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jim44 said:


> Nice, perhaps the most classic design of all time, imo. Mine says hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
That a 168.005 ? 
That's what I was after till this 1973 rare bird was avail 
168.0065.
Mines slightly different dial, (Omega on the bottom of the dial) ,& the case is a dogleg.
Especially made for the Japanese market.
I agree classic design beyond words. I could purchase every different variant & be happy even though all Constellations._

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

watchdaddy1 said:


> _
> That a 168.005 ?
> That's what I was after till this 1973 rare bird was avail
> 168.0065.
> ...


168.010, the hidden crown version of the 186.005. With a 561 inside.

Yours is very cool, pretty unique dial too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jim44 said:


> 168.010, the hidden crown version of the 186.005. With a 561 inside.
> 
> Yours is very cool, pretty unique dial too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Mines got a cal 1011 auto.










Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Roach66 (Sep 9, 2014)

Butex


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

One of my favourites.


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

double post glitch


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Many years ago, when I was much younger, there were many beautiful Swedish girls in Rimini on the Adriatic Sea; they were slender, blond, with bright blue eyes and they said: "...Italians do it better..."
What a beautiful period!

Today I have to settle for these two Swedes (Officer & Suveran)


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Had just about enough of the low-seated edge of the non-waterproof case back getting me nervous every single time the wrist sweats, so I threw the Roamer on a padded strap. Looks much better than on the rather boring plain black one it had before, I think.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

1970s 38mm Roamer Searock, another one driven by the 13j ESA 9154 electronic movement, and with its kinda cool candy stripe seconds hand.

Regards.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Omega Constellation Pie Pan ref. 2852-10 SC, cal. 505 (1957)


----------



## RobW (Mar 28, 2010)

1927 Bulova President Madison with a 9AN 17-jewel movement.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Sei Tacche circa 1950.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Got this Seiko Lord Matic (5606 8060) recently. Its got a vibrant blue dial with sunburst pattern and iridescence 

















Had a hard time catching the various colour flavours and the faceted crystal


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sat at the car wash. It's day 4 in the speedmaster LCD. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Today's rummage in the Electrics box finds this gold-tone 38mm Sears Stellaris from the early 1970s.

It's another front-opener, so the image of its 9j Seiko 3302A movement is lifted from t'interweb and I apologise if I'm breaching anyone's copyright. There is more information about this movement provided by the entertaining Crazy Watches website, here: http://www.crazywatches.pl/stellaris-electronic-seiko-3302a-1971

Regards.


----------



## joeabroad (Dec 23, 2016)

Gateway purchase. I forgot how much I like this little guy:


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Benthos 500 on the wrist today!


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Sicura Submarine cal. SIC 38 (early 70's). Put it on a NATO strap. I guess it worked! I was in a hurry this morning, so I didn't set the date.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I wore this at work today










I'm also wearing a waistcoat now, I'm trying to get them made uniform issue but I think I'm the only one there that wants them, I've been labelled "The world's last Victorian". Personally I think that the smarter the uniform, the more pride people take in their job and the more respectful the customers are.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Funky gold 'n' green Seiko 6106


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Seiko 6139 and something big and kitsch


















Regards,


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

James A said:


> Seiko 6139 and something big and kitsch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, but I haven't anything big to share :roll: :-d


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

busmatt said:


> I've been labelled "The world's last Victorian".


Think of it this way: this means you've saved the Victorian ways from extinction 
Meanwhile, I'll get back to saving the hippie ways with the floral motif on some of my shirts.


----------



## BePhreed (Feb 25, 2018)

What I believe to be a ‘45 dated UG. If anyone has any information on it, I’d be appreciative.


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

April 7th today - 50 years to the day that the flying Scotsman ' gentleman ' Jim Clark was killed at Hockenheim.










so I'm wearing this today


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Same as yesterday










Now then, do I look like a Victorian?










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil Special Flat Luxe with Unitas 6310 inside (labeled as Darwil 7018 and same as the broche in front of watch)

Movement is so big that when you disassemble the watch (around 35 mm) only thing you can do from the back is to remove crown stem and movement holders. When bezel is removed with crystal whole movement with dial comes out front.


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

busmatt said:


> Same as yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you look like a Victorian ?
Matching denim jeans with a pink shirt and tailored waistcoat I would have thought more like
an eclectic Edwardian with retro avant garde steam punk tendencies. eat your heart out Armani !


----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

Early DS Automatic. Sligthly beaten up, but not too bad for a fifty year old watch. And works like a charm after service.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

kazrich said:


> Do you look like a Victorian ?
> Matching denim jeans with a pink shirt and tailored waistcoat I would have thought more like
> an eclectic Edwardian with retro avant garde steam punk tendencies. eat your heart out Armani !


What can I say, I've always had my own style, I've started loads of fashion trends, no one has ever followed them but I definitely started them 

The ensemble is completed with a striped seersucker blazer and straw eight panel Stetson.










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Nacoga (Jan 13, 2017)

I went with my LOV Aqua Sport today, since my Omega is in for a service and my Vostok Amphibia that I've been waiting almost 2 months for now is stuck in German customs


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Please indulge me today - I'm disproportionately pleased (simple things, simple things!)

The distinctly unlovely movement in today's 34mm German-made (probably) Anker had long remained just about my only one still to identify. There is no maker's mark apparent on either side and any combinations of features which I'd tried in R.R.'s Advanced Search facility had drawn a blank, undoubtedly down to "operator error".

I'm always reluctant to give up on identifying my watches' movements and my Eureka! moment came a few days ago. An image of a similar movement, identified, was tucked away within a website once maintained by member and aficionado of French-made watches, *john87300 *who, unfortunately, doesn't seem to have been active on the forum or his website for the past 5 years or so. From there, it was back to R.R.'s archive and the most likely candidate would appear to be a 21j Lorsa 655G.3.

I know I could have saved months of heartache by posting a cry for help on the forum but, to me, detective work is half the fun of the hobby and it's surprising what you can, or should, learn along the way. Unhappily, not yet (and probably not ever) which of several possibles actually made this particular watch.

Regards.


----------



## novaa77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Pronto Verdal "Reserv-O-Graf" A.Schild 1382N with 36 Hr power reserve indicator.


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Rado Blue Tigerrrrr.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Still with this one:


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Stainless steel chunk of a watch. 'Sunbeam' promotional ( note logo and whatever the little red plastic piece is for? ) 17 J Hamazawa movement. A division of Seiko. Excellent time.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Tradition Stellaris ( PMH)




Serial#'s still intact...








_


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

I've been going with my Seamsater Compressor for the last week. Today, however, I need something for the garden:



























SEIKO '5' 'Diamatic', ref. 6119-5450, cal. 6119C

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

This little Tissot is fast becoming my go to wristwatch










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Beat-up but still soldiering on, this 33mm Zales Baylor with its German-made 17j Hermann Becker 273 auto movement and probably from around the early 1960s.

Regards.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

1976 Timex manual wind with hexagonal case and emerald green dial.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasperDK (Apr 5, 2015)

I like this one, chromed case and all.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Record Diver, cal. 1955-2. Mid seventies.


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

We celebrated Easter today (Julian calendar - Orthodox Christians are always late for the party  )

I wore this *Braun AW50* (3805) designed by *Dietrich Lubs* in 1992. Inside there is a quartz *ETA 955.114* (assembled in Taiwan). I read that the case i stainless steel with a platinum plating. It's definitely not chrome plated and it's marked as "stainless steel back" on the back cover. I have the original strap, but I'm not wearing it as I'm not sure I will find a cheap replacement.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Not a vintage but I like it


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

OK, not everyone's (or perhaps anyone's) cup of tea, but today it's another UMF, this one 34mm and bought as a potential movement donor for a "similar but different" one with balance issues which I posted a few weeks ago. However, looking at the new one, I thought the better of cannibalising it and so off it went for a service and a new crystal. The scratch on the dial I can live with.

The UMF 23 movement seems to have a cone-type of escapement (à la Timex) and my watchmaker managed to find an old Kienzle part in his box of bits which fixed the problem with my earlier one. Happy days!

Regards.


----------



## KasperDK (Apr 5, 2015)

Warm and sunny, good day for a Tourist.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I keep posting in the March thread ?.♂

Anyway it's the Tissot again










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

FFS I posted in March wruw this morning. I blame it on Bussmat 

Ermm.. Here we go again

Darwil Super Automatic, Felsa 4007


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Omega ref. 2479-2, cal. 30.10RA PC (1944).


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

This one`s turn to come out to play today.
1940`s Grand Prix , Buren 410 movement.



















No great monetary worth but still performing pretty well for a 70 yr old.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Dinner tonight with a small verge fusee (approx. 41mm) by Carré, Geneva, Switzerland, made approx. 1785. You can also pin down the age by a feature called pontence (an adjustable bracket for the verge escapement), invented in 1730, slightly changed around the middle of the the 18th century and abandoned after 1800.

My wife will wear it on the neck for me, as I do not have a suitable piece of clothing to fasten the Albert and to store away the watch.

Oh, come to think of it… The Albert, named after Queen VIctoria's hubby, came somewhat later. How did they wear/carry a watch in these days? I have never seen a watch chain on any of these guys from that period (provided they had a watch at all).


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Nivada Grenchen with Valjoux 23 and the boring stick hand style (with a fairly ugly re-lume that I will need to have re-done someday). On the bright side, it came with an awesome bracelet.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Sunbathing.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

It's still raining, so another diver


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Bovet Triple Calendar in rare Stainless Steel (not base metal). Not a daily so ignore the calendar. I only wear this about 1x per month.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil, UT6310, on CNS Royal Nato.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

In Japan, folding paper has been turned into an art form named "origami". This watch looks pretty much like its design has been derived from an origami object ;-)



























CITIZEN Automatic, ref. 61-6214, cal. 6501

;-)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Please let me know if you're getting tired of seeing this Tissot










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

@ busmatt
























;o)


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Today, an Austin Electronic, 38mm gold-tone case and driven by a 16j Seiko 3702B movement. Not sure who made this, and whilst there's a Bulova option for an Austin brand in Mikrolisk, I suspect that may be conferring a certain respectability on this one which it doesn't deserve. 

Front loader, but fortunately the good Dr Ranfft has this movement image in his archive: http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&1&2uswk&Seiko_3702B

Regards.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Omega Seamaster ref. 166.0203 cal. 1010 (1979).


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

Feeling very European today, so it's a 35mm 1949/50 JLC early alarm with tubular lugs - Only produced for the European market.


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Uffff, April is here and it is Zenith month


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Wittnauer cal. Revue 84/1G (late 50's).


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Another day, another Majex, this one 33mm with a 21j FHF 72. As before, possibly by Minerva and probably from the 1950s. 

Needing a new crystal, but no arguments with its timekeeping.

Regards.


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

French made Zenith 106. Arrived yesterday. Case got an ultrasonic bath and a general clean. New crystal. Band.










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Tissot again here










Harry seems unimpressed

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

I really like this Typhoon although it's virtually impossible to get a decent photo because of the domed crystal. I might have to start looking for the other dial variants.


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

busmatt said:


> Tissot again here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Tissot Camping has made me start to seek them out.....Such influence.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

thoth said:


> Your Tissot Camping has made me start to seek them out.....Such influence.


You can do a lot worse, I've got 50's Omegas and this Tissot is on an equal footing in my opinion

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

This...



















...or this one?


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

busmatt said:


> Tissot again here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harry not impressed? Try his Rolex Explorer II


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm still wearing the Tissot and on my birthday too










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Matt, birthday today?

For me: 1964 TISSOT Automatic Seastar, movement Tissot cal. 4007, 25 jewels.

It was really intended to stay in the collection as it is, but I felt a strange need to join the recent Tissot-O-Rama


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Congratulations, Matt! I hope you find some time to celebrate!

@ badbackdan: wow! That Typhoon is an absolute stunner! I'd be glad if I could afford *one* of these! ;-)

@ kazrich: lovely JLC! |>

My companion today also rings, however in a lower class ;-):



























CONSUL 'Alertic' Armbandwecker, cal. AS 1568

Kind regards
Andreas


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34mm Junghans with its 15j J693E movement, a generous birthday gift from a long-time friend and fellow member. That was a few years ago when, unlike Matt, I still had birthdays. (Happy Birthday, Matt)

Date Code L4 on the movement, which I believe equates to November 1964.

Regards.


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

yesterday








and today








happy International Day of Human Space Flight


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

busmatt said:


> I'm still wearing the Tissot and on my birthday too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday!


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday "little Camper"! ;-)


----------



## MoreToasties (Jul 16, 2010)

balaton said:


> 34mm Junghans with its 15j J693E movement, a generous birthday gift from a long-time friend and fellow member. That was a few years ago when, unlike Matt, I still had birthdays. (Happy Birthday, Matt)
> 
> Date Code L4 on the movement, which I believe equates to November 1964.
> 
> Regards.


Gorgeous

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

First of all, happy birthday, Matt! I wish you plenty of health and happiness!

Second, I hope this one makes for a fit companion to balaton's beautiful watch: Junghans Chronograph cal. J88 (civilian version - early 50's).

P.S.: Sorry, guys, I wasn't able to reduce the pictures size this time!


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Longines Admiral










Calibre 6651 circa 1973










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Riding my purple horse for the day


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

MoreToasties said:


> Gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Thank you most kindly.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Elvis Silva said:


> First of all, happy birthday, Matt! I wish you plenty of health and happiness!
> 
> Second, I hope this one makes for a fit companion to balaton's beautiful watch: Junghans Chronograph cal. J88 (civilian version - early 50's).
> 
> ...


Um...er... you _hope_?? There is absolutely no comparison, my dear Elvis. I only wish there were!

Regards.


----------



## Nacoga (Jan 13, 2017)

As I mentioned in my previous post, my Omega was off in the shop, and today it finally got back to me! 

Wearing it proudly and enjoying the (finally!) first days of sun and warm weather:


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Longines Silvergines


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Sometimes only the '70s will do. Sitting here, listening to "Argus" by Wishbone Ash, what else would I be wearing? This heavy metal Cronel would be the sort of timepiece the guy on the album cover would be sporting! Anachronisms - where?
(It doesn't have a quick set date, just in case you're wondering)
(..and Ash weren't particularly metal)


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

balaton said:


> Um...er... you _hope_?? There is absolutely no comparison, my dear Elvis. I only wish there were!
> 
> Regards.


Many thanks, dear fellow! I'm happy you appreciate this old german gentleman on my wrist. He's not in the best of shapes, but I'm very fond of him. J88-equipped specimens are becoming rare these days and most of them are quite worn. This one was decent enough (at least for me) and works properly.

Some months ago, I almost grabbed a time-only Junghans specimen like the one you showed us. Such a simple and elegant piece!


----------



## gb57 (Oct 3, 2010)

AP day.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Funky Elvia Chronograph


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Flying to........Manhattan


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't remember how or when I got this watch, but it's a decent time keeper ( sub 7 sec / day) with good power reserve.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

JC_2012 said:


> I don't remember how or when I got this watch, but it's a decent time keeper ( sub 7 sec / day) with good power reserve.
> View attachment 13054867


Nice-looking also. AS 1158 family movement I believe: bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: AS 1158

Milber is associated with Berman (the name on the movement).
(from mikrolisk.de)


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

badbackdan said:


> Nice-looking also. AS 1158 family movement I believe: bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: AS 1158
> 
> Milber is associated with Berman (the name on the movement).
> (from mikrolisk.de)
> View attachment 13054869


Dan,

Thanks for the info. I was actually doing some research on the movement after I posted these pictures. Been impressed with this one.


----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

Repeat posting of this 1960 Rolex Oyster, but on a new Hirsch leather strap with curved ends. I'm really digging this strap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Tissot



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Fortune favors the brave.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

For some time I had harboured the notion that today's effort might just be someone's idea of a joke - I had been going to say "wind-up", but thought the better of it.

However, some of our colleagues on the Russian Forum have been kind enough to provide Slava catalogue pages from the 1980s featuring variants of this thing, and although not finding an example aligning all features of this precise one, they seem content that it is legit, if somewhat unusual.

With its double-barrelled 26j Slava 2428 movement and date-set pusher at 2 it has, at 38mm, a degree of presence. You just have to ignore the sniggers, or people asking if it runs backwards.

Regards.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Vintage Orient 4300


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

balaton said:


> For some time I had harboured the notion that today's effort might just be someone's idea of a joke - I had been going to say "wind-up", but thought the better of it.
> 
> However, some of our colleagues on the Russian Forum have been kind enough to provide Slava catalogue pages from the 1980s featuring variants of this thing, and although not finding an example aligning all features of this precise one, they seem content that it is legit, if somewhat unusual.
> 
> ...


Do you mean the second hand runs backwards?
Sorry, not a native english speaker and I could not understand the major part of the post


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

badbackdan said:


> Fortune favors the brave.


One of my favorites. In the basic translated Latin "Fortune favors the bold" from the play by Terence. In the expanded translation "It is the goddess Fortuna who favors the bold"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Shopping with SWMBO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

1974 TIMEX Automatic today, movement M 31

Timex has not invented the automatic wristwatch, that was someone else, with some designs that could already be found in pocket watches.

However, no one has ever explained so vividly and convincingly the advantages of automatic winding; a milestone in product placement and promotion of new technologies:


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

laikrodukas said:


> Do you mean the second hand runs backwards?
> Sorry, not a native english speaker and I could not understand the major part of the post


No, the watch works in the usual way, but some "jokers" say that it reminds them of the Mad Hatter's watch from Alice in Wonderland.

Sorry to have been unclear.

Regards.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

wonder in a what way :/


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Bucherer 9803










Lemania 1340 circa 1973










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

The very reflective Wittnauer.







Lovely Wittnauer 11WSG / AS1539
Hard to believe some people are capable of corroding a stainless watch case.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

'71 Seiko 6106 "Rally Diver"


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ref.4830 - 1941


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Speedy.


----------



## armouring (Oct 29, 2017)

Libana Superior. Valjoux 23. Cheers to the weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

35mm steel-cased effort from the state-owned Hindustan Machine Tools company of Bangalore. Their watch division was set up in 1961 in association with Citizen but was closed in 2016 after continual years of losses.

This one has hmt's Citizen-based 17j cal. 0231A and possibly dates from around 1980. 

Regards.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

back to one of my favorites 1970 integrated bracelet constellation with white gold bezel and cal 751


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

how beautiful is this Omega.....


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Arrived yesterday










It's the first time I see the caseback serial engraved also on the case of a Zenith


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Off down to the seaside today for fish and chips with some chums, what better day to wear this Claro Beach Star?










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

Ceramic dialled late `20`s Roamer trench style for today.
The only watch in my collection with Roman numerals.
I like a nice old red twelve too .













under the bonnet is an 13 ligne MST 175 movement (MST`s second in-house men`s wristwatch calibre)







old photo prior to it`s service last year.
Movement was produced in 6,7,13 and (this) 15 jewel versions.

Apologies for the rushed pics


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

I wasn't sure whether to include this one today or to wait another year because, as "Made in Russia", it can't be any older than 1989. Also, the rather clumsy profile had suggested a franken until, after some discussion, the consensus from our helpful colleagues on the Russian forum concluded that it wasn't.

Anyway, here it is in all its 38mm "glory" and complete with unwanted reflections, a Samara (Pobeda), presumably named after the city which housed the former (and now ruinous) ZiM watch factory, from where this one's later version of the 15j ZiM 2602 movement came. And if this has snuck in to "Vintage" under false pretences, I can only apologise.

Regards.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

1973 Seiko 6139-6012... and my kids' masterpieces!


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Race day...... Racing Chronograph!









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

demonfinder said:


> Ceramic dialled late `20`s Roamer trench style for today.
> The only watch in my collection with Roman numerals.
> I like a nice old red twelve too .
> View attachment 13060911
> ...


Not only Roman numerals, but also wrong Roman numerals (like on most dials with Roman numerals). The '4' should be correctly written as 'IV' and not 'IIII', but don't worry, this is called a 'watchmaker's 4' and has been made this way for better symmetry on the dial = first four with I, next four with V, and last four with X. I guess, everyone knows this by now, but I recently heard about this new explaination (usually people say IIII just looks better then IV).


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Outstanding watches over the last days. Wonderful!



























Kienzle Automatic 19 Jewels, cal. 57/19

Regards
Andreas


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ref. 16220 - 1999


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Monza


----------



## Nacoga (Jan 13, 2017)

Still enjoying the post-service honeymoon phase!


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34mm Swiss-made Pierpont, a brand born a hundred years ago and lasting until the 1960s. This one has the 30j Felsa 4007N, was bought as a non-runner, and you are now seeing the dial under a new crystal. How on earth do people get them into this state? Perhaps not obvious from the image, but what's left of the dial is dark silvery-grey in colour. 

However, after a visit to my watchmaker, here it is, running and looking as good as new. Almost.

Regards.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

balaton said:


> How on earth do people get them into this state?


Same way my Father-In-Law rusted the crown off of a 90's Seiko. A fundamental disagreement with the watch over the meaning of the term "Water Resistant".

------------------------------

As I'm planning to be furiously clicking on the computer the rest of the day after two models finish 20 hour runs at 11am, I wore my most comfortable watch for the job. 1961 Bulova Royal Clipper.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Technos Chronograph
Valjoux 7733


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

My newest: a 1961 Omega Seamaster. I'm absolutely smitten, and haven't taken it off since I got it. I have a 20cm wrist, and have gotten used to the 34mm size of this one. Today I'm wearing it on a "Dia de los Muertos" Nato.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Blue Monday Certina Alarm to remember taxes due


----------



## KasperDK (Apr 5, 2015)

Certina New Art, manual wind 1965 - my first square watch.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

50s Longines with 22A "Sei Tacche" today.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Vintage-ish Doxa 600T from ca. 1983.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Polypterus (Jan 14, 2018)

Beautiful pieces in this thread.

Carrying this young fella today... 1910 Waltham.









P


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve

*







_


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Was wearing this earlier today (borrowed the band from another watch).

Have been wearing this on and off and it's still keeping decent time (sub 12 sec / day).

I'm ordering 1) a new band 2) new crystal.

Thought I would post some pics:


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Damn those screws are not that watchmaker friendly


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Another Kienzle 'Volksautomatic' has arrived these days:



























Kienzle Automatic Date, cal. 57/22

This one is the rare date version, which came out in 1960. Both dial and dauphine hands fit the time, too. It may even be a watch from my birth year, as from 1961 Kienzle used Durowe movements in automatic watches with date display. I was surprised about its case's near-mint condition, as the crystal had suffered heavily.

Kind regards
Andreas


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Paper Denim & Cloth jeans, Faded Glory button down chamois (the best deal on chamois and flannel on the planet) and my 90's Casio Edifice.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

For today, a brand which I haven't encountered before or since, this 34mm German-made Soto Fleetmaster probably from the 1950s, with a 21j ETA 1093 and gold-filled case which, despite looking chunky, has the trick of wearing quite slim on the wrist thanks to the sloping bezel. 

Mikrolisk doesn't record a registration date, but identifies the "bird on the branch" logo on the case back as belonging to August Felss of Pforzheim. And I'm intrigued by the spelling of "Tropicaliced" which I don't recall seeing before, apart from on the case back of a Rika currently offered on the 'bay (oddly, also a "Fleetmaster") or when being sold by beach-sellers in warmer climes than mine.

There is still a Felss Group in Pforzheim, founded in 1905 by Otto and Julius Felss originally to manufacture metal working equipment, and perhaps they were the forebears of the elusive August, about whom I can find _absolut nichts._

Regards.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## LandauV (Jun 30, 2017)

Eterna. Silver, caliber 96, 1923.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

Elgin from 1970. I bought this to get the J.B. Champion bracelet for my Hamilton super compressor. Feeling a bit guilty about stealing
the bracelet from it, I replaced the incorrect broken crystal and repaired the quickset yesterday. The old crystal had been glued in,
what a mess - glue everywhere... on the dial, markers, all over the place. I think the guy who did this also dented the outer rim of the dial at 12
and knocked off the lume dots at 4 and 5. (made a note to fix this later). I found an old Elgin ad from 1970, which indicates this model
was called the "747" (see lower right corner of ad). This was oddly enough the same year the Boeing 747 made its debut. The pocket watch in
the ad is called the "Romantique"- I didn't know they were still making them then.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Zenith cal. 2552PC (1969).


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

April 17th already - All aboard and ready for take off ! 
Time to fly with an early 60's pilots favourite Super Compressor - The Enicar Super Jet 33 GMT powered by their most accurate Supertest engine.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Tuesday.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

kazrich said:


> April 17th already - All aboard and ready for take off !
> Time to fly with an early 60's pilots favourite Super Compressor - The Enicar Super Jet 33 GMT powered by their most accurate Supertest engine.


That's a super-nice Super Jet!


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Postala

Sorry for not being around much.

Happy belated birthday Matt.










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ref. 2450


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Baume Mercier today


----------



## KP-99 (Jun 27, 2011)

Pryngeps Extra Diver today......









Regards,
Peter


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Omega Seamaster 552cal










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

36.75mm Timex Dynabeat, probably early to mid '70s.

With a 3j M254 movement running at 28,800 A/h, but unfortunately I've no idea what the 849 signifies. Maybe a model reference (?).

Regards.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

KP-99 said:


> Pryngeps Extra Diver today......
> 
> View attachment 13068793
> 
> ...


Woooowww


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Not in time, but....


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Bulova Senator cal. 10AN (late 20's).


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

Fresh in from the U.S. of A this afternoon.
A hard to find (hate to employ the much over used eBay "R" word ) 1967/68 Stingray diver with the 44 jewel version of the MST 471 calibre before it was reduced to 28 jewels the following year.
On wrist time trials at the momentbut leapt into action straight away so fingers crossed.





































Roamer`s first dive watch (rated to 200M) and this one has the original signed extra thick crystal.
Also has it`s original skinny seconds hand with the lollipop lume dot and also unnoticable cross hair detail on the dial.
Overall its in great shape..still needs a light clean up and crystal polish and a visit to my local watch guy to sort out the lose large screw down crown at 3 o`clock which rotates the inner ring to set the dive time.
Will probably put it in for a full service though.

The eagle eyed amongst you will have noticed that the original NSA bracelet is a tad too small for my 7 1/2 inch wrist so I`ll have to start hunting for two or 3 spare links :0(
If any one has spares please get in touch or send send dieting tips.:0)


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Arrived yesterday. Omega 165.005 with the 20j cal 591










Needs a Seamaster crown as it looks like it is a smaller one than it should be. Also needs a Omega crystal.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Benthos!!


----------



## ErreCi (Apr 17, 2018)

One of my favorite daily watches, gets load of wrist time. Needless to say, I’m wearing it today as well! 
1943 Tissot Antimagnetique Cal.27 with quite a patina 😄


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Chronostop for a beautiful sunny evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

bubba48 said:


>


Oh yes.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Today was a Digi day










Regards,


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Today...Zenith day ...from 1940.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil Special Flat Luxe, UT6310


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Gonna wear this classic for the rest of the month.


----------



## ErreCi (Apr 17, 2018)

Going to be at the Autodromo di Monza the whole weekend (for work, not for fun, sadly) so this is my go-to watch. Not that I’m going to time any car lap, actually, but the racing vibes are pretty strong on this V7733 powered Kelek chrono 😄


----------



## ErreCi (Apr 17, 2018)

sinner777 said:


> Darwil Special Flat Luxe, UT6310


This watch would look mega on a grey suede strap imho!


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

33mm French-made Solo with its trusty 15j Cupillard 233 and wonky hour hand, probably dating from the 1950s.

There are modern iterations of "Solo" watches but as this vintage version is not a particularly obscure brand, I'm always surprised by the difficulty in finding any documented history of its makers. Mikrolisk has two French attributions, one to Solo SARL of Paris who appear to have been established in about 1987 (dissolved 2014), and one "Unknown" but with possible connections to the Odo Clock Company of Morbier. 

Neither of these would seem to fit today's wearer, so a bit of a mystery which I feel it really shouldn't be.

Regards.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

balaton said:


> Oh yes.


Some more pics since you like it ;-)


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Omega Constellation ref. 168.027, cal. 564 (1969). It arrived yesterday. I'm in love...


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Arrived yesterday. Took an hour in the ultrasonic and 10 min of scrubbing to get the band 99% clean. Had to change the water in the ultrasonic 3 times. So disgusting.

Not sure of the year...looks late 50's early 60's to me. The black and red date is correct but the crown is not. Have to find a steel Wittnauer crown. Why put a rose gold crown on a stainless watch with a stainless band with a silver dial and hands?????

The movement is a C11AN with a case ref 6153....if the ref is of any use.

The mesh steel band is marked for Longines Wittnauer.










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Elvis Silva said:


> Omega Constellation ref. 168.027, cal. 564 (1969). It arrived yesterday. I'm in love...
> 
> View attachment 13072291
> View attachment 13072293
> ...


Yup, they'll have that effect on you, if I may suggest it though, hunt out s 19mm strap, it'll make all the difference










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

busmatt said:


> Yup, they'll have that effect on you, if I may suggest it though, hunt out s 19mm strap, it'll make all the difference
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Don't they?? Can't stop looking at her (I'm pretty convinced it's a _she_). Such a beauty...

Thank you for the piece of advice, Matt. I'll look for a proper strap.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Elvis Silva said:


> Don't they?? Can't stop looking at her (I'm pretty convinced it's a _she_). Such a beauty...
> 
> Thank you for the piece of advice, Matt. I'll look for a proper strap.


Don't look for a genuine strap, you'll just pay over the odds, something like this will do just fine

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/272612682699

It what graces mine, with the addition of an Omega buckle










It's got the correct look, you can get away with brown or black on stainless, I prefer brown though, it's a bit warmer.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Fortunately, mine came with an Omega buckle. And by no means would I spend a huge amount on an Omega strap! There are perfectly adequate offerings from other brands that cost much less. OTOH, this Connie came with an original Omega strap, which makes me a bit reluctant in replacing it. But, since it's pretty worn and is not the right size, I'll probably get another one.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Headquarters of El Trust under construction in 1925










1937










Today


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Cimier Pin lever. My guess is 1940s to at the latest 1950s. Nice tick. 99% of the original chrome is gone. A fortunate loss. The brass case works really well with the dial. Also a very decent time keeper. I bought this at least 8 years ago. Never mind inflation. I cant believe the prices they are getting for this sort of humble representative of the watchmakers art.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil Solar Chrono Celletronic


----------



## KasperDK (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Back to the Seamaster today










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

33mm Nivada today, with a 17j AS/ST 1802 and perhaps dating from the mid-1950s. The original Swiss company Nivada appears to have been registered in either 1926 or 1937, depending on which source you believe.

Mikrolisk has the Compensamatic model being first registered in 1952 but the last 30 years or so have seen ownership of the Nivada name in Chinese, South Korean and, latterly, Mexican hands.

Regards.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

My beat up Casio AMW-320c on it's old Pathfinder mismatched end link bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Sea-Chron day!


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

green brushed dial today


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Latest arrival Rado Satellite made in 1960 and 61 commemorating space fly, some say it's Sputnik, only 1.000 were made.


----------



## bluestifford (Jun 21, 2010)

I've just read through the whole thread , first time I've read the wruw and I'm so glad I did. Some very amazing watches there. I can see me buying a whole new fleet 
Thanks


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Revue for the weekend

Sat



















Sun


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

1133G


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Benrus with Speidel.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## novaa77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mauthe









Mauthe cal 612 manual wind movement.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

From the darkest recesses of my full-to-bursting Cabinet of Clunkers comes an original, um, Original, in a 37mm 1970s-style case. Seemingly made by Constructa, the Mondaine-owned pin lever outfit and probably cased up in Hong Kong, all of which became all too evident, all too late. 

With rare exceptions, almost anything showing a random number on the dial, often in a circle, is going to be utter rubbish. However, with the seller wisely omitting any worthwhile description of this gem, and in my endless quest for knowledge and unfailing inability to learn from many mistakes, it became mine some years ago. Oh, and it was cheap, very cheap, seldom a sign of _la qualité_. 

However, the 1j (now where's that gone??) BFG 866 works fine, doubtless accounting for all of the $10 equivalent I paid for the thing, and which will make a reasonable donor if something a bit more deserving needs it.

All in all, a shocker!

Regards.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

It's not often I see a watch in this sort of state and still decide to buy it:actually, it's not often I see a watch in this sort of state. You can just see a bi-colour dial under the melted plastic and ash so I thought I'd take a punt. I got this and a handful of others for £5 which is a reasonable price for a weekend's entertainment.








Under the detritus was this lovely vintage Homis. The chrome is wearing off but it has lovely sculpted lugs and a real vintage look. The mechanism works but needs a replacement mainspring which, even though it is not a particularly valuable watch, I might well have a go at because I think it deserves a bit of attention.
I often think of the history associated with old watches when I get them. Normally it would be impractical/impossible to trace - not with this one though....








punched into the back are initials and an eight digit number which might be the guys Military Service number.
I also got this vintage Metro - actually, just typing the word Metro makes me shudder. If you ever had a Mini Metro in the 70s you would probably understand - which is also a lovely looking old thing and also needs a mainspring. It's quite cute, in good condition, having a steel case, and has an unusual back which I had not come across before.















Happy days.....


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

Mayfair Automatic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

Seiko Navigator


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Orient King Diver cal. 1942 (mid-late sixties). Taking my family out...


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Just put my Cyma Navystar on for the evening.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

JOSE G said:


> Latest arrival Rado Satellite made in 1960 and 61 commemorating space fly, some say it's Sputnik, only 1.000 were made.


Wow - extremely cool! |>|>|>

Wonderful watches out here anyway ... ! Always fun to look into this thread!

For me on this first tropical day of the year something (really) water proof: my favourite diver watch:



























PRECIMAX 'Aquamax Safety' Automatic Super Compressor, ref. 8891, cal. ETA 2782 (1969)

Kind regards
Andreas


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

slopingsteve said:


> (...)
> The mechanism works but needs a replacement mainspring which, even though it is not a particularly valuable watch, I might well have a go at because I think it deserves a bit of attention.


Who, if not us? When, if not now? ;-)



slopingsteve said:


> I often think of the history associated with old watches when I get them. Normally it would be impractical/impossible to trace - not with this one though....
> View attachment 13076955
> 
> 
> punched into the back are initials and an eight digit number which might be the guys Military Service number.


Did you try to find the guy's data? Recently, I learned there are lots of veteran soldier databases on the web, I even managed to find something on my dad in one ;-) Might be interesting to investigate! |>



slopingsteve said:


> I also got this vintage Metro - (...) - which is also a lovely looking old thing and also needs a mainspring. It's quite cute, in good condition, having a steel case, and has an unusual back which I had not come across before.
> 
> View attachment 13076959


So it was meant to be opened with a small coin in its day? :think:

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

For today, the second of my two Leningrads, this one in pretty poor condition but at least the minute track is decipherable, something which couldn't be said about my "better" one. 

32.7mm excluding its imaginatively replaced crown, and driven by a grubby 16j ZiM 2608 dating from between 1955 - 1959, judging by R.R.'s comments on the two crown-wheel screws.

Regards.


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

Still hot and stuffy in Hampshire today. Started the day with 1968 4th execution Sherpa Graph but the wide leather strap 
became a bit sweaty come lunchtime (despite the perforations ). Now changed to smaller and lighter 1965 Sherpa Super Divette with a slimmer more comfortable strap.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

this one way below my quality standards
but a true 24h movement and dial? Count me in!


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Who, if not us? When, if not now? ;-)
> 
> Did you try to find the guy's data? Recently, I learned there are lots of veteran soldier databases on the web, I even managed to find something on my dad in one ;-) Might be interesting to investigate! |>
> 
> ...


1. Me. During the week.
2. Weekends are for searching, foraging and bagging. Week days are for research. Yes, I will give it a try.
3. Or a HUGE screwdriver.

Reprising the weekend theme:
One for the wife....







needs a crystal. Made in 1933 with a serial number in the 33 millions; Looks a million dollars, actually worth just a few.
And one for me


----------



## Sam-C-NYC (Apr 15, 2015)

balaton said:


> From the darkest recesses of my full-to-bursting Cabinet of Clunkers comes an original, um, Original, in a 37mm 1970s-style case. Seemingly made by Constructa, the Mondaine-owned pin lever outfit and probably cased up in Hong Kong, all of which became all too evident, all too late.
> 
> With rare exceptions, almost anything showing a random number on the dial, often in a circle, is going to be utter rubbish. However, with the seller wisely omitting any worthwhile description of this gem, and in my endless quest for knowledge and unfailing inability to learn from many mistakes, it became mine some years ago. Oh, and it was cheap, very cheap, seldom a sign of _la qualité_.
> 
> ...


Hey, it's better than getting a Rodex! Nice looking bargain. Someone would love this on a chocolate antique brown leather strap...


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Sam-C-NYC said:


> Hey, it's better than getting a Rodex! Nice looking bargain. Someone would love this on a chocolate antique brown leather strap...


Thank you Sam, but I feel you're being overly kind. I'd take the Rodex every day of the week and so, I'd wager, would its mother.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Who knows. Maybe it was his watch










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harcus_Strachan


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Vintage Darwil Automatic, as seen in vintage commercial

The guy is Anton Marti, late TV and movies director from Croatia.

Watch is large chunky piece of stainless steel, with funky TV design, blue gradient dial, days of week in italian and original massive stainless steel bracelet with black inlay.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ sinner777: wonderful Seventies' watch!

Mine hails from the Seventies too, but in a somewhat more decent way:



























DREFFA 'Geneve Automatic', ref. 605-13, cal. AS 2063

Best
Andreas


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Here's another one of these French-made Benrus Custom 60 jobs for today. 34mm, driven by the 13j LIP R148 electronic movement and dating from the late 1960s.

Quite well-travelled, this one, having been bought from Vietnam, territorially once part of French Indochina and which could help explain how it ended up in that part of the world. 

Regards.


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi all. Been awhile since I have posted so thought I'd better start up again, not that anyone here has missed me.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

BWC Lemania Chronograph


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Rolex Oyster Speedking Precision ref. 6430, cal. 1220 (1968).


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

UC Chronometer today!


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Just put my Seamaster on the BOR strap for the summer










What do you think?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

The only way it should be.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

My re-dialed UG Compur. Lume now fixed in the hands.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

busmatt said:


> Just put my Seamaster on the BOR strap for the summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

DEF is for Danton et Fontaine










21, rue Auber in the 20s










and today


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

Seiko KS


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Autavia 15630


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cortebert Sport, cal 697


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

1985


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

1970's Timex Electric. Takes a licking..... Tried to reorient picture to no avail. Please turn monitor upside down to view. Thanks!

View attachment 13085175


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Quietly slipping in amongst all your lovelies comes this 32.75mm Ingersoll Triumph from the 1950s, made by the Smiths/Ingersoll Anglo-Celtic Watch Company in Wales. 

Driven by what maybe looks like the Smiths RY movement although, equally, it may be an Ingersoll movement which I haven't a hope of identifying. Whatever, it seems reasonably clean and unexpectedly having some nice little touches with the blued screw heads and click spring.

I see that the Ingersoll name is now apparently being used by a Hong Kong-owned outfit for the sale of fashion watches available from places like Amazon. Still quite bling-y, but they do seem to have toned down the glitz factor of their "jewel"-encrusted bezels of recent years, an example of which, to my great chagrin, I don't have. 

Regards.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

oldhawkeye said:


> 1970's Timex Electric. Takes a licking..... Tried to reorient picture to no avail. Please turn monitor upside down to view. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 13085175


How do you manage to do that, and with such apparent ease? Skill or just luck?


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

A watch that's just right for any occasion










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## DNO74 (May 8, 2013)

Glycine Combat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Latest acquisition: Britix Chronograph cal. Venus 188. Sort of worn in terms of general condition and slightly stained on the dial in particular. Yet, I found the dial's and the case's designs interesting. The dial, if it was not stained on its inferior portion, would be very well preserved - it's certainly still very legible. The snail tachymeter scale is very appealing to me: I've always thought it is an ingenious solution for this sort of watch complication, being also very pleasing aesthetically.

Actually, I have a doubt: it seems that snail tachymeter scales were in fashion by the time the first wrist chronographs were issued. When was this design phased out? I intuit that from the fifties on, snail scales weren't that frequent anymore. Is that right? Answering this question would help me to establish the period of manufacturing of my watch: I'm not really sure if it's 1940-ish or more like 1950-ish. According to Roland's website, production of caliber Venus 188 begun in 1948. So, the watch could actually be from the late forties. What say you, fellows?


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

I think snail tachymeters look like.. snail


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Don't they??


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

That could be the start of a new thread 'What You Should Not Be Wearing Today':

Yesterday, I was at the new headquarters of SINN in Frankfurt/Germany to take some images for the friends in the SINN Forum. Saw all the goodies in SINN-Wonderland on a private guided tour until I finally realized that I was walking around at the premises with a Bulova Quartz on my wrist, which I had put on without thinking, ahead of this exiting event. That's like going in a pyjama suit to the Queen's birthday reception, no sorry - the latter mishap would even be less embarrassing.

Image: Me taking a photo of a demonstration of the lume on dial and hands with the light switched off in the box.

See my full report here in case of interest:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/visit-new-sinn-headquarters-%96-april-2018-a-4690269.html


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Border-Reiver said:


> That could be the start of a new thread 'What You Should Not Be Wearing Today':
> 
> Yesterday, I was at the new headquarters of SINN in Frankfurt/Germany to take some images for the friends in the SINN Forum. Saw all the goodies in SINN-Wonderland on a private guided tour until I finally realized that I was walking around at the premises with a Bulova Quartz on my wrist, which I had put on without thinking, ahead of this exiting event. That's like going in a pyjama suit to the Queen's birthday reception, no sorry - the latter mishap would even be less embarrassing.
> 
> ...


Lol

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

This for the morning.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

todtracy said:


> This for the morning.


I can't believe you took off the Patek. I'd wear it for a month, day and night. ;-)


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

No one is perfect..


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Movado day!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

ANZAC day.










Regards,


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Zenith Lepine


----------



## bluestifford (Jun 21, 2010)

primabaleron said:


> Autavia 15630


Drooling


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Omikron with two tone copper dial, AS1950 inside.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

A 1960s 33mm Constructa today. I find it difficult to believe that this particular watch would have any connection with Georges Ducommun (Doxa), so it's more likely to have been from the Mondaine-owned Constructa pin lever outfit.

Whilst these things are often found with a 1j Baumgartner 866 inside, this one sports a 21j Ebosa 65, very similar to an Oberon movement although with some slight differences in the balance cocks, at least in my examples. 

Regards.


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

balaton said:


> How do you manage to do that, and with such apparent ease? Skill or just luck?


Skill my friend, pure, unadulterated skill.


----------



## Jwit (Sep 8, 2016)

#SeikoFivesSaveLives


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

oldhawkeye said:


> Skill my friend, pure, unadulterated skill.


OK, thanks. I'll keep practising.


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

So, let's try this again today. It seems Windows 10 and my iPhone don't like each other much.
Here is a 1984 Seiko 5, given to me by a coworker because of a worn out rotor bearing assembly. Found a good used one for $12.00. Yeah!


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

Bucherer with Felsa 1560 ( 3 adj )


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

oldhawkeye said:


> So, let's try this again today. It seems Windows 10 and my iPhone don't like each other much.
> Here is a 1984 Seiko 5, given to me by a coworker because of a worn out rotor bearing assembly. Found a good used one for $12.00. Yeah!
> 
> View attachment 13087917


What happened to dial?


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Autavia 73663


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

French Zenith just back from a service this morning.










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Zenith cal. 2531 (1964).


----------



## KasperDK (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

laikrodukas said:


> What happened to dial?


Maybe went to Mumbai for its holidays?


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

U-C day!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

laikrodukas said:


> What happened to dial?


.


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

balaton said:


> Maybe went to Mumbai for its holidays?


Also for laikrodukas - I have no idea as this is the way it came to me. I was thinking he gave it to his school age son for art class. I should probably replace the dial but it is so easy to find in the dark I almost hate to.
Maybe I should take up a collection or ask for someone to take pity and donate a dial?


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

This one to work today.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Omikron today. ST96 inside, great dial with simple trick: brushed horizontal stripe making it visually playfull. Chromed 36 mm case, original crown.


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

A new arrival this morning..an early dress style Roamer Stingray that I`ve been on the look out for a good example of for some time
.

























This funky and pretty large stainless steel (39mm) case design was only in production for around 4 years from `66-`70 and was similar to many other brands that refreshed their ranges to give a more modern look at that time.
Movement is the early 44 jewel version of the in-house MST 471 automatic which was fairly quickly replaced by the 28 jewel version

Correction: case is actually just over 34mm but wears bigger..need topractice reading a tape measure !


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

busmatt said:


> What do you think?


Marvellous!

For me, it's one of the few watches in the collection which I actually bought new:



























POLJOT Chronograph, cal. 3133

It was in the summer of 1990 while I was on an assignment with the Air Force to our _comrades_ of the NVA/LSK ("Nationale Volksarmee/Luftstreitkräfte") of the former GDR. At the Brandenburg Gate in Berlin, I met this travelling hawker who sold all kinds of (Russian) goods from a handcart. Much of it was army stuff (Russian soldiers at the time selling parts of their uniforms, watches etc. to grab some money for something to eat - no kidding, and an absolutely shameful way to deal with these men), and some stuff looked like it had fallen off a truck somewhere in Poland ;-) This watch came in a box of thin, ivory-coloured cardboard, accompanied with a letter-sized leaflet of the same (if thinner) material and printed on both sides. The writing was kyrillic, of course, and, knowing, as I did back then, nothing about watch paperwork, I couldn't make head or tail of it. But the signature on the bottom of the paper dated to 1988, so this watch has now "officially" joined the vintage ranks. ;-)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Elvis Silva said:


> Don't they??


No. What you refer to as "snail" on the dial of your 'BRITIX' is one only superficially. In fact, it's three concentric tachymetre scales for three different speed ranges.

As per your question: "snails" fell out of fashion in the early 1950s as they were expensive to make and made the dials less clear, tachymetre scales mostly restricted to single rings ranging from 60 to 1000 units afterwards.

Obviously, there was some demand left, however. Here's my UNITAS with the same calibre, definitely dating into the early 1950s:










Best,
Andreas


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Having delayed for as long as I can, today I'm braving 41mm of Luch with the dreaded 18j Luch 3055 EMQ hybrid movement, the pros and cons of which have been much discussed in this forum in past years. 

Produced from 1981 to 1983, this one has the less common white dial and is still operating with the wrong type of battery with which it came a couple of years ago. For those unfamiliar with the 3055, some info courtesy of CrazyWatches here: http://www.crazywatches.pl/luch-3055-electro-quartz-1981. 

At 14.3mm high and weighing in at 104g (3.7oz) with its bracelet, these things are no lightweights and I'm happy enough to limit mine to once a year. 

Regards.


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Well, A Raketa for me on this rainy day in Alabama. Hopefully the picture will be right side up. Also, the dial is not yellow.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

This belonged to my wife's grandfather.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Tomcat1960 said:


> No. What you refer to as "snail" on the dial of your 'BRITIX' is one only superficially. In fact, it's three concentric tachymetre scales for three different speed ranges.
> 
> As per your question: "snails" fell out of fashion in the early 1950s as they were expensive to make and made the dials less clear, tachymetre scales mostly restricted to single rings ranging from 60 to 1000 units afterwards.
> 
> ...


_Vielen dank_, Andreas! Your explanation was very helpful, as always. Actually, I've never given much thought to the difference between true snail scales and merely concentric scales. It's just me, you know: if I deem some matter unimportant, I don't overthink it, which certainly makes me miss some details. That's why I didn't get immediately laikrodukas' allusion just after my post... Well, fellows, thank you! Living and learning.

By the way, that Poljot of yours is really a beauty! Congrats! I almost grabbed one of these some time ago. And thank you for sharing the story that goes with the watch. Certainly a very interesting one.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Seiko "SpeedTimer" 6139-6011, April 1970


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

demonfinder said:


> A new arrival this morning..an early dress style Roamer Stingray that I`ve been on the look out for a good example of for some time
> 
> This funky and pretty large stainless steel (39mm) case design was only in production for around 4 years from `66-`70 and was similar to many other brands that refreshed their ranges to give a more modern look at that time.
> Movement is the early 44 jewel version of the in-house MST 471 automatic which was fairly quickly replaced by the 28 jewel version


Really nice one. I like mine a lot. Does it have the signed crystal?

Btw, are you sure about 39mm? Mine is 34mm and I think they are the same (mine being the version with 28 jewels)


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Longines Czech Pilot with cal 15.26.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Sometimes I feel a bit......tawdry? when I post something like this straight after the magnificent Longines above. However this little Metro is also a watch, tells time, and now works much better than it did, having had its mainspring replaced.
It is a cute little thing. Stainless steel case, original face and hands(probably), original lume, and a slightly yellowed crystal, whether through original design or absorption of cigarette smoke over the years it is difficult to say.








Mainspring replacement has bought this back from the nearly-dead, and a new suit (courtesy of Hirsch) has done wonders for its (and my) upward mobility..


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

You`re right edsy -case width is 34mm not 39mm as I said.
I was surprised when I re-measured..not only by my inability to measure but the watch actually looks bigger to me than 34.
Mine doesn`t have the signed crystal but has the signed crown..I may see if an original is available though if it`s not a silly price.


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

1966


----------



## RobW (Mar 28, 2010)

An all original circa 1970 Rado with a 36mm case and ETA 2789-1 movement. First with its original bracelet and second sporting a leather strap 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

German-made Helbros today, 36mm and from the early 1970s. Unlike my Helbros Electric which has a PUW 1001, this front-loading Electronic day/date model is driven by a 7j ESA 9158. 

Regards.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Surprisingly CocaColish


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

*Today: From my birth year collection, 1947 LACO, movement Laco cal. 411* against a souvenir from a visit (and flight) to a nice place.

I finally found the right strap, not so easy if you have fixed bars and you do not want to go with some of those N&#8230; - pull trough straps.

Laco (Lacher & Co.) was founded 1925 by Frieda Lacher together with Ludwig Hummel (also the founder of Durowe). After Frieda Lacher left the company to do something else around watchmaking, it remained in the hands of Ludwig Hummel.

During WWII, everything had been destroyed. Laco soon started again on a provisional basis and then, on a larger scale, in 1949 with the help of funds from the Marshall Plan. 10 years later, Timex came along, also much to the surprise of Ludwig Hummel, and offered 50 Million DMarks for the company (including Durowe). An unbelievable and breathtaking amount of money in these days.

Laco had the know how in the beginning area of Electric watches, which gave Timex a huge advantage (later called Timex Electric, as we all know), Furthermore, they wanted to have a foot in the door of the emerging European Market. Later, Laco was under different ownerships and went bancrupt in 2009,but had soon be re-activated again specializing f.i. on 'Flieger' watches.

Now, this happens, when you were lucky enough to be on the western side of Germany after the separation.

To the contrary, the poor chaps in the East (not only watchmakers) had to work in kolkhozes located in dreadful working places, producing cheap things for the East Block against rubber boots, Russian light bulbs with a half-life ending day before yesterday or other dreadful items of socialistic barter. Everything slightly better went to the West to get hard currency, which of course never ended in the pockets of the producing companies.

Fortunately, companies like Lange & Soehne, Glashütte etc. meanwhile came back to old glory and into the upper sector of watchmaking through private investments.

Whatever: Lucky Ludwig, indeed&#8230;


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok, in closing.....


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Timex Electric with dial from Great Britain. Have a good Friday and weekend everyone.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Citizen Chronograph 67-9313 "Speedy", cal. 8110A (1977).


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

So many Timexes today 



























TIMEX Day-Date Automatic 'VOLVO', cal. M109

The case of this one is allegedly of "Base Metal" (at least, "Base Metal Bezel" is written on its back.) If it is, this watch must carry the thickest layer of chrome of any watch I've seen so far, as it is intact all round, no chipping whatsoever. (Or maybe it's really a steel case and the lid doesn't belong to it ;-))

Anyway ... this watch is the reason for the existence of my TIMEX collection ;-)










That's what you end up with when you don't get round to actually butchering those watches you bought "for spares" *lol*

Regards
Andreas


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Elvis Silva said:


> By the way, that Poljot of yours is really a beauty! Congrats! I almost grabbed one of these some time ago. And thank you for sharing the story that goes with the watch. Certainly a very interesting one.


Thank you very much! Afaik these were made between the early 1980s and the early 1990s. Between the late 1980s and the early 1990s workmanship and with it product quality deteriorated in Moscow's "Watch Factory No. 1" to a degree which affected these watches, too. Mine quit working after some six years (which is ok given that I paid ten _Deutschmarks_ for it - about half of what I paid for the bracelet) and it got stuck in a drawer. It was only when I began to develop this strong affinity to mechanical watches ;-) that I considered having it fixed, and it took another few years before I found a real great professional watchmaker whom to entrust with the repairs. (It turned out that there wasn't so much to be fixed after all - cleaning, oiling, a new crystal and gaskets - and it works like a breeze now. |>)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## ErreCi (Apr 17, 2018)

Got this cioccolatone from my sweet half for my birthday, which was just a few days ago! Full gold case and that high beat ultra-chron ticking is just gorgeous (I have to admit that I take the watch to my ear at least 3-4 times a day just to hear it ahah). Happy me 🙂 just needs a proper strap


----------



## Vintage is Better (Sep 9, 2016)

Baume et Mercier Riviera with a Dodecagon Case


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Mk5 day.


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

This showed up yesterday...

Buchere Chronomter in a EPSA case. Movement is a ETA 2620










And this Cortebert from the same seller. Funny case on it. Steel section is inset into the gold filled back.



















Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

WilberforceWatches said:


> Baume et Mercier Riviera with a Dodecagon Case
> View attachment 13094153


Love it! Where'd you find that?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Can't take my new (old) Hamilton off.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Bulova wrist alarm for funky Friday !



_


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

thoth said:


> This showed up yesterday...
> 
> Buchere Chronomter in a EPSA case. Movement is a ETA 2620
> 
> ...


Here's an old Bucherer someone gave me not sure if I'll get it serviced. Doesn't run I think it needs a good of cleaning.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Bulova wrist alarm for funky Friday !
> _


Is that a thing? Funky Friday? I like it. Gives us an excuse to wear our more eccentric watches.

Although honestly, yours is very nice and not funky at all.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

badbackdan said:


> Is that a thing? Funky Friday? I like it. Gives us an excuse to wear our more eccentric watches.
> 
> Although honestly, yours is very nice and not funky at all.


Yup it's a thing. Any excuse is a good excuse for me.
It's funky to my collection

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Omikron Safari Automatic today.

Cheerful dial, ETA 2789-1, localised day wheel.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Today: My latest acquisition, 1960s LANCO, movement Lanco cal. 1004N, in pristine condition. Must have had a recent service (the seller did not know, as he inherited the watch). High amplitude, 0.0 m/s beat error, extremely precise on the stand and on the wrist, running down the full power reserve+. Certainly worth getting that new wristband and a good companion when strollling along on this sunny Saturday.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

34mm French-made Mortima from the 1960s, with a 1j Cattin C66 and missing its sweep seconds. 

For those interested, there's an excellent thread spanning from 2012 to 2017 with some good examples and contributions from several currently active members (including bubba48, Andreas, Hartmut, Mirius, etc.) about Emile Cattin and his "working man's" Mortima brand here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/mortima-cattin-short-illustrated-history-682107.html.

Unfortunately, some of the earlier images are missing as is, sadly, John Henry, the originator of the thread.

Regards.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

todtracy said:


> Love it! Where'd you find that?


In his shop: https://www.wilberforcewatches.com/collections/frontpage/products/baume-mercier

;-)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Today, another watch made for VOLVO, the great Swedish automobile brand:



























ZODIAC Day-Date Automatic, cal. 135 (= ETA 2878)

Apparently, while serving VOLVO's order for these watches, ZODIAC ran out of cal. 86 movements and had to substitute these with the 28,800 bph ETA 2878 (which they designated "cal. 135".) Not quite as fast-beating as the 86, then, but fast enough to warrant the red dot for high-beat movements in the 'SST' range. (Visually, there's indeed little difference between the second hand moving along on the cal. 86 and this one.)

This one was never issued to a proud VOLVO driver. Reason unknown, but certainly not because VOLVOs don't reach 100,000 kms without large repairs. ;-)

Kind regards
Andreas


----------



## ErreCi (Apr 17, 2018)

Spending the weekend with the one that started it all for me. My late grandpa’s daily Omega. I never had the luck to meet him, passed away one year before my birth, but from my mom’s tales I know that we would have been a great duo! This Seamaster DeVille is small, far from perfect but no one ever used it a part from me and him and that’s what makes it so special to me. I have it regularly serviced and never skips a beat!


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Rado Green Tiger.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

ErreCi said:


> Spending the weekend with the one that started it all for me. My late grandpa's daily Omega. I never had the luck to meet him, passed away one year before my birth, but from my mom's tales I know that we would have been a great duo! This Seamaster DeVille is small, far from perfect but no one ever used it a part from me and him and that's what makes it so special to me. I have it regularly serviced and never skips a beat!


Nice one, the Turler branding makes it even more interesting. Do you know how he acquired it?


----------



## ErreCi (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks and yes, he actually bought it at the Türler jewelery in Zürich. He was Swiss and had clients over there, my mother told me that he bought all of his watches from Türler but only this one has the retailer's brand on the dial.


badbackdan said:


> Nice one, the Turler branding makes it even more interesting. Do you know how he acquired it?


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

demonfinder said:


> You`re right edsy -case width is 34mm not 39mm as I said.
> I was surprised when I re-measured..not only by my inability to measure but the watch actually looks bigger to me than 34.
> Mine doesn`t have the signed crystal but has the signed crown..I may see if an original is available though if it`s not a silly price.


That error is really easily done. Especially if one looks only the longer lines on a ruler (or other instrument). 34mm for a square watch is quite big, 39mm would be gigantic. 

Yeah, mine has also the signed crown. I was surprised to find out it that the crystal was in fact signed after my watchmaker polished it. My version has slightly smaller markers on the dial.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

ErreCi said:


> Spending the weekend with the one that started it all for me. My late grandpa's daily Omega. I never had the luck to meet him, passed away one year before my birth, but from my mom's tales I know that we would have been a great duo! This Seamaster DeVille is small, far from perfect but no one ever used it a part from me and him and that's what makes it so special to me. I have it regularly serviced and never skips a beat!


Man... no kiddin' at all, I'm almost in tears. _Che bella storia, signore. Molte grazie per ci raccontarla!_


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Yesterday:








Today:








-k


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Border-Reiver said:


> Today: My latest acquisition, 1960s LANCO, movement Lanco cal. 1004N, in pristine condition. Must have had a recent service (the seller did not know, as he inherited the watch). High amplitude, 0.0 m/s beat error, extremely precise on the stand and on the wrist, running down the full power reserve+. Certainly worth getting that new wristband and a good companion when strollling along on this sunny Saturday.


Beautiful! Never head of then but its sweet.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Wore my Visodate today










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm at home so lefty Patek. Righty IWC. Actually I wore them both out but one was under sleeve not visible.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

ErreCi said:


> Thanks and yes, he actually bought it at the Türler jewelery in Zürich. He was Swiss and had clients over there, my mother told me that he bought all of his watches from Türler but only this one has the retailer's brand on the dial.


Türler? What a history!

Humphrey Bogart was a customer, Field Marshall Montgomery thanked them for the cleaning of his watch, Winston Churchill got his Atmos Desk Clock from them and wrote a thankful postcard, Dwight D. Eisenhower, Emperors, Princes etc. etc - ... oh, I almost forgot, your father of course. That's a watch to keep forever!

The recently moved into a discrete new place in the best part of Zurich. If it wouldn't be for the cars on the street, you could think this is an image of their original seat in 1883:

https://tuerler.ch/standort

Their history on the website is just in German:

https://tuerler.ch/haus-tuerler


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil, Felsa 4007. Date is stuck at 12th, I will have to get around it someday. Still a nice all stainless steel watch.


----------



## ErreCi (Apr 17, 2018)

Ha, my pleasure to be able to share the story with some watch nuts! And thanks for the effort of writing in italian, too! 


Elvis Silva said:


> Man... no kiddin' at all, I'm almost in tears. _Che bella storia, signore. Molte grazie per ci raccontarla!_


How cool, isn't it? First time I was looking around for some info about this watch I knew next to nothing about watches. Got it serviced the first time and asked for more info, watchmaker told me nothing a part from that "the watch is ok, it's just a small Omega worth a few hundred Euro". Never been there again ahah! 
I'm planning on taking a trip to ZH just to see the Türler shop, I've been all over Switzerland but never been able to go there.
PS: it was my grandad, not my father (knocking on wood  )


Border-Reiver said:


> Türler? What a history!
> 
> Humphrey Bogart was a customer, Field Marshall Montgomery thanked them for the cleaning of his watch, Winston Churchill got his Atmos Desk Clock from them and wrote a thankful postcard, Dwight D. Eisenhower, Emperors, Princes etc. etc - ... oh, I almost forgot, your father of course. That's a watch to keep forever!
> 
> ...


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Today: BULOVA ACCUQUARTZ from 1974, movement cal. 224, Italian weekdays. This is a quartz controlled tuning fork watch (the tuning fork now a passive element), which was an attempt of Bulova to make use of their tuning fork movements cal. 218 as a quick solution to reach the accuracy of the upcoming quartz watches. Unusual frequency of 341 1/3 Hertz (tuning fork controlled by the quartz with the usual 32.768 Hz), which made a change in the gear train necessary. In excellent condition, even with enough links left in the bracelet to get around my larger wrist.

Whilst I am here: I got my set of Polywatch Glass. We all know Polywatch for acrylic crystals, but this new product is also supposed to work on glass. I don't know if this makes much sense, as completely changing a flat glass crystal, even sapphire glass, is relatively cheap, unless you are dealing with original crystals for more expensive watches.

Need a watch with scratches now. Have already tried it on a spare glass crystal I had lying around. It really works - if you know how to do it (as always).

If interested, here is a video, which was my 'teaser' to get the stuff:


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

From a friend and fellow-member a few years ago, this 35mm Poljot with its 17j 2614.2H.

The crown isn't right, and we were never totally convinced by its seconds hand, but it is cheery enough to warrant a bit of a wearing during each Festive Season.

Regards.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

kinaed said:


> Yesterday:
> View attachment 13097303


Now that's interesting: a Pierce Chronograph by all but name! I've seen a few of these before (with other brand names), but they _are _few and far between. To be honest, I had no idea until recently that Pierce sold chronograph movements out of house (even though they started manufacturing cheap lever movements after the First World War. They were then bullied when they refused to become part of the Swiss government's _de facto _monopoly, the 'Ebauches'.

What's the brand name? 'Kamel'?



ErreCi said:


> (...) watchmaker told me nothing a part from that "the watch is ok, it's just a small Omega worth a few hundred Euro".


Which is absolutely correct, technically. Including the value - "a few hundred Euro" is what this kind of watch would fetch on ebay. What it makes so valuable for you, is just for you, and nobody else ;-)

* * *​
Summer requires a summer watch:



























Baumgartner Three-Pusher Chronograph, ref. 13901, cal. 590

An in-house calibre, selected materials, a monster on its back and a flyback chronograph ... somewhere else you'd have to pay a fortune for this combination! ;-)

Kind regards
Andreas


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

1948 Auguste Raymond triple date with moon phase:








-k


----------



## KasperDK (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

ErreCi said:


> Thanks and yes, he actually bought it at the Türler jewelery in Zürich. He was Swiss and had clients over there, my mother told me that he bought all of his watches from Türler but only this one has the retailer's brand on the dial.


Turler was one of the few that was allowed to print its name on dial. I owned Turler Omega and Tissot. Great piece of history.


----------



## ErreCi (Apr 17, 2018)

Yea indeed, everything he said is correct, but I asked for any sort of information on the branding etc and not only he didn't tell me anything about it but he was kinda annoyed by the fact that he had to work on a "poor" Omega movement (he works mainly with Rolexes and other very few high end brands). IMHO, one has to have a good "feeling/connection" with his own watchmaker too, it's not just about a regular service, it's all about the pleasure to deal with someone who is trustworthy and just as polite as you can be with him  


Tomcat1960 said:


> Which is absolutely correct, technically. Including the value - "a few hundred Euro" is what this kind of watch would fetch on ebay. What it makes so valuable for you, is just for you, and nobody else ;-)​


​
Would love to own a few more Omega and Tissot watches with their name on it, too bad they are usually out of my actual budget  


sinner777 said:


> Turler was one of the few that was allowed to print its name on dial. I owned Turler Omega and Tissot. Great piece of history.


----------



## Sam-C-NYC (Apr 15, 2015)

RobW said:


> An all original circa 1970 Rado with a 36mm case and ETA 2789-1 movement. First with its original bracelet and second sporting a leather strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a weird strap! And Rados are weird watches -- but maybe a different kind of weird? (I like them BECAUSE they are weird, FYI.) I have no idea what sort of strap I'd get for that watch. What kind of strap gives off a 1970s vibe? Asking for myself too, because I'm looking to add a Rado to my collection. That metal bracelet looks great, IMHO.


----------



## thoth (Aug 15, 2009)

Today's consolation watch. The Omega was a no go but in a case 10 feet away was this.

Zodiac Rotographic stainless










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Now that's interesting: a Pierce Chronograph by all but name! I've seen a few of these before (with other brand names), but they _are _few and far between. To be honest, I had no idea until recently that Pierce sold chronograph movements out of house (even though they started manufacturing cheap lever movements after the First World War. They were then bullied when they refused to become part of the Swiss government's _de facto _monopoly, the 'Ebauches'.
> 
> What's the brand name? 'Kamel'?


Komet.

-k


----------



## Sam-C-NYC (Apr 15, 2015)

Elvis Silva said:


> Citizen Chronograph 67-9313 "Speedy", cal. 8110A (1977).


Nice. Is there a day/date feature on this where EVERY day can be "SEX" day? Because that would be pretty great...


----------



## jimdon5822 (Apr 11, 2016)

1930's Atlantic with Copper Dial in about as good condition as you will find. Found at an antique mall glued to a pin back and pinned to suspenders. Also had a black dialed Atlantic also which has a rough case but is getting serviced.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

kinaed said:


> 1948 Auguste Raymond triple date with moon phase:
> View attachment 13098789
> 
> 
> -k


Wow, very very nice

The much more modest mine


----------



## RobW (Mar 28, 2010)

You're absolutely right. Somewhat weird, but it works for me. I have had this Rado for 14 years but rarely wear it because the bracelet is kinda flimsy. Struggled to find a 24mm strap to fit this and ended up switching it out from another (more modern) watch in my collection. Looking for somethingl a bit more subtle.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sports Diver *








_


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Cutain up (aside) for today's companion on a rather rainy day: 1970s TIMEX,movement M33, water resistant, automatic.

It's all a matter of presentation…


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Today, the somewhat ill-starred Benrus TechniQuartz from 1972/3. Cool sweep seconds, 37mm, and acquired a few years ago from what was, initially, a seller but who is now a valued friend and fellow-member in the US. 

Using some of the innards of an ESA manual-wind movement in conjunction with Motorola providing the electronic module, stepper motor and quartz lump, I understand the model was the one and only Benrus quartz analogue developed in-house. Movement pics courtesy of CrazyWatches here: http://www.crazywatches.pl/benrus-h010-techniquartz-1972.

Codenamed H010, the TechniQuartz project was already underway when Wells Inc. bought Benrus in the early 70s (presumably after the latter's spell under the, ahem, "stewardship" of Remington's owner) and as Benrus had already spent big on the project, the newly-formed Wells-Benrus Corp felt constrained to complete it. However, by the mid-70s the model was being overtaken by smaller and more advanced movements from Japan and Switzerland and come 1975 the H010 movement was quietly abandoned in favour of quartz calibres from ESA and Junghans. 

Wells-Benrus Corp seems to have finally ceased watchmaking in the late 1970s before ultimately filing for bankruptcy.

Regards.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Balaton: cool Benrus! This is one step beyond Timex's Dyna-Beat! ;-) Interesting to see this evolution of the quartz movement! I didn't even know this 'missing link' existed.

Again, something seventy-ish by 'VOLVO':



























'VOLVO' Merchandising Watch, cal. Lorsa P 75 A

Their 'bread-and-butter' car at the time was the 140- or 200- series. Not quite cheap, but robust, durable and of decent performance. Simply cool ;-)

Regards
Andreas


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

From 1960/61 with what I believe the original bracelet. $17.95 new in the box retail.


----------



## bluestifford (Jun 21, 2010)

1987 Favre Leuba triple date Moonphase 
Cal. ETA 2892-2 , gonna wear this for a good few days now.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Balaton: cool Benrus! This is one step beyond Timex's Dyna-Beat! ;-) Interesting to see this evolution of the quartz movement! I didn't even know this 'missing link' existed.
> 
> Again, something seventy-ish by 'VOLVO':
> 
> ...


Thanks, Andreas! Certainly an interesting, even if commercially unsuccessful, concept.

Regards.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

oldhawkeye said:


> From 1960/61 with what I believe the original bracelet. $17.95 new in the box retail.
> 
> View attachment 13100979


Funky, or what? Love it!


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## kinaed (Feb 20, 2006)

Zenith 146D:








-k


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

ouch


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Dec. '69 Navigator Timer


----------



## mrs_LA (Mar 26, 2018)

kinaed said:


> Zenith 146D:
> 
> -k


Oh my! Beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

mrs_LA said:


> Oh my! Beauty!


Very desirable watch, but an unfortunate re-dial as the poster surely knows. It's a bit unusual to see applied markers glued right on top of printed numbers.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

badbackdan said:


> Very desirable watch, but an unfortunate re-dial as the poster surely knows. It's a bit unusual to see applied markers glued right on top of printed numbers.


...and it would be truly unusual to see _any_ Zenith with dial print quality _that _ bad.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Lemania RAF chronograph with 1963 issue date. In case you are wondering, I put the protective sticker on the case-back because the NATO strap was turning out to be abrasive.


----------



## mrs_LA (Mar 26, 2018)

badbackdan said:


> Very desirable watch, but an unfortunate re-dial as the poster surely knows. It's a bit unusual to see applied markers glued right on top of printed numbers.


I noticed that as well! Very nice look none the less, first time I have seen this vintage Zenith, so quite the eye opener.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

50's Big Eye 50's Clebar Military



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

mrs_LA said:


> I noticed that as well! Very nice look none the less, first time I have seen this vintage Zenith, so quite the eye opener.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eye opener for what? You could chase a serious Zenith collector around the globe just by holding up this thing behind his back... I wonder what's inside this 'masterpiece', but I guess that should all be correct. This dial is a no-go, unless you are walking around alone one a remote island. Whatever, you have to like it and not the others.

Just to give you an idea what the real thing from the 1950s looks like:


----------

